# Tragedy trumps chicken math reality...



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

The reality is that I'm up to my eyeballs in chickens. The other reality is that I really enjoy caring for all of them and most of them "mean" something to me, even the little meaties.

Our lifestyle is difficult in that we travel so much, but we've been able to make chickens work with that lifestyle for the last 5+ years. Yesterday we came home to Ohio from our home in Pa (a four hour drive) and found my very favorite (and why is it always the special ones) chicken had gotten herself jammed up in some fencing that was keeping two flock separated. I can't even imagine how it happened, but she was alive when I found her. I scooped her up and by the time we made it to the house she lost her bowels and convulsed in my arms. I couldn't feel worse about it.

It's been eating me up all night and day and I can find a dozen reasons to be the cause of her demise. I thought about contacting her breeder where I got the eggs to see if she had a little black frizzled hen but it wouldn't be the same. Then it dawned on me, I saved all the eggs they laid and I'm sure at least a couple are her's. I've decided to incubate them.

I'm putting in 11 Bantam Cochin eggs and 6 or 8 backyard mixes just to have enough to make it more interesting. I marked the 3 BC eggs that I know are definitely not hers, and will hope that at least one of those other 8 will be her's and will hatch. 

RIP Sweet Zsa Zsa.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sorry you lost her! ❤


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe. She was pretty. I love the fizzles. Sorry you lost her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That would be so painful. Im sorry for your loss. I do hope all your eggs hatch!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry. She was a pretty girl.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Hope you have great success incubating your eggs! Maybe you will get a special chick to fill the void of your loss.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss 😣 keep us posted on when the eggs hatch pls!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you, guys. They’re such friendly chickens and she was extra friendly. I’m hoping I’ll get her mini me. We’ll see what God says about that idea.
Meanwhile, I have two Silkies in the house because, well, I don’t know why. One got beat up when it got into the wrong pen and the other may have done the same thing but I’m not sure. Either way, they both seem injured. They’re only a couple months old. There was a lot of chaos going on. 
We have a fire truck waiting for the electric company because one of our 70’ pine trees came down on the lines and it’s smoking. Everyone is fine and that’s all that matters, but it’s been an interesting 24 hours. It missed the meaties who were literally laying under it right before the storm. 
Look how excited my grandson is that he’s this close to a fire truck. (They closed the road down.)









it’s now the next day when I’m actually posting this because the service went out from the tree going down. 
The two Silkies seem better so far. I’ll have to see how the one is walking today. Yesterday it seemed as though it had a spinal injury.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh, and I will definitely update the chick progress. I’ll candle them along the way.
Thankfully, @Cedarwinds Farm posted a candling video in one of my other threads.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Oh, and I will definitely update the chick progress. I’ll candle them along the way.
> Thankfully, @Cedarwinds Farm posted a candling video in one of my other threads.


I'm sorry you lost Zsa Zsa! Hopefully you will be able to get a chick from her! Sounds like you've had some crazy days. Hopefully your other chickens recover. 
I'm glad the video was helpful. I found several good ones, but thought that one was the best. In my limited experience, having a really bright light and a totally dark room are the best for accuracy. I was able to use my cell phone flashlight, turned up to the brightest setting, and that worked pretty well.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh no, not Zsa Zsa. Very sorry. 

Hope you have a happy hatching. I know you need more chickens.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww your Grandson is so cute. I love seeing little ones so excited. Sorry for the line down. But thrilled no one was hurt or injured.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I had talked to the electric company's "tree guys" on two different occasions and told them that I was worried it was going to fall on the line. The first guy told me they would take it down next year. He said they'd do it to save from having to come out in an emergency and that if I paid to have it taken down it would be $2000, but that they do it for free.

Ugh, now that it came down and the crisis is over, I doubt that they will consider taking it down, but the guy is going to come out and look and see if they can do anything to help. I'm praying they will cause it's a huge mess. Not that it's anyone else's responsibility, it's clearly ours, but I wouldn't mind the help.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Aww your Grandson is so cute. I love seeing little ones so excited. Sorry for the line down. But thrilled no one was hurt or injured.


Thank you. We have 8 grandsons and this one thinks he solely belongs to me. He had to wear a blue light bilirubin blanket when he was brand new and I sat with him each night in a recliner while he had to wear it, so his mom could rest. I think it sealed us together. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Well, I candled the eggs and I don't think any of her's are viable. The three other BC eggs definitely have life in them, but I don't think there's any chance that they will be frizzles since she was the only one. Maybe I'll get the splash I was originally hoping for?? There are a bunch of other little lives in the incubator too...all backyard mixes. A few of them are from my Olive Egger which was also an original goal the first time around. I only got one hen from that incubation, she should lay dark green speckled eggs, so I'm excited to potentially have more coming.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow, that is a lot of tree. Hope you can make use of the firewood.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Well, I candled the eggs and I don't think any of her's are viable.


There is hope. We have heard about your candling prowess.  (Says the guy who has never tried to candled an egg)


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> There is hope. We have heard about your candling prowess.  (Says the guy who has never tried to candled an egg)


Which is exactly why I didn't toss the eggs out! Lol I do know _some_ of my limitations.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Wow, that is a lot of tree. Hope you can make use of the firewood.


I wish. It's pine and we can't use it for our wood stove. I haven't even started to cut wood for winter...it's on the list...a very long list.😑


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I guess a lot of bonfires/campfires then. 

A shame you cannot turn it into lumber. Many thousands of $s worth.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I guess a lot of bonfires/campfires then.
> 
> A shame you cannot turn it into lumber. Many thousands of $s worth.


My husband actually ordered a sawmill but then couldn't get it delivered because the truck was too big.


----------

